# Countersink for Wood



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm looking for countersink for wood that is sharp enough to work on just plain old #2 pine. I've bought a set of Hitachi 1/4" through 3/4", thats all I could find a the big box stores. They work good when put in a drill press and really lay down hard on the press. But when using a hand drill I just can't get the depth that I need. I've run the drill slow and fast and nothing works.  It is for #12 flat head screw. I know if anyone can help it will be you pro's
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the LeeValley/Veritas... no complaints...
here's a sample...

Drill Bit/Countersink/Counterbore Units & Sets - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I use these and have no complaints with them.
Buy Tapered Bit Set 16 Piece at Woodcraft
I have tried the less expensive sets and was not happy at all.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

To ace this out, the CS should be piloted like the big 82 degree x 1/2" 4 flute countersink here.
Far right.
It will track down the hole without chatter. Must be a couple dozen at WL fuller.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Take a look here - countersinks to do whatever you need them for: 

McMaster-Carr

I have a selection from there and use them for metals as well as wood. I also have a couple of seldom used drill point CS's - but they will grab in soft wood and you will end up way too deep - real quick!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quik Change Drill Bit Countersink Set Details

MLCS Screw Slot Router Bits

==


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also like Lee Valley's. If you are just looking for a countersink with no drill bit these work really well. HCS 82° Single-Flute Countersinks - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Yes Lee Valley's. We go to the shed to escape the chatter so a 'chatter free' countersink is the way to go. :lol:


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys, Thats what I get for getting in a hurry. The big box stores I went to the largest tapered that they had was for a #10 screw. I guess I just need to slow up and order what I need. 
Thanks Again,


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

My experience has been the cross hole sets do a better job unless you have a drill press in which case the previous suggestions all make sense.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Larkan said:


> My experience has been the cross hole sets do a better job unless you have a drill press in which case the previous suggestions all make sense.


Thanks Kerry, I've got a tapered # 12 coming from Lee Valley coming.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Best I have ever used.*



LiLRdWgn said:


> I'm looking for countersink for wood that is sharp enough to work on just plain old #2 pine. I've bought a set of Hitachi 1/4" through 3/4", thats all I could find a the big box stores. They work good when put in a drill press and really lay down hard on the press. But when using a hand drill I just can't get the depth that I need. I've run the drill slow and fast and nothing works.  It is for #12 flat head screw. I know if anyone can help it will be you pro's
> Thanks a bunch


Hi Gene, some time ago I got disgusted with the countersinks I had, I started digging and came up with these. You can find a most online woodworking outlets and Amazon. They are called Snappy, and are the best I have ever used. Set goes up to #16 wood screw. You can also purchase individual sises. They work great in a hand drill or press, and cut cleanly and fast.

Snappy Drill Bits (Made in the USA) - YouTube

and at Amazon,

Amazon.com: QUICK CHANGE 5 PC. COUNTERSINK DRILL BIT SET BY SNAPPY: Home Improvement


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Willway said:


> Hi Gene, some time ago I got disgusted with the countersinks I had, I started digging and came up with these. You can find a most online woodworking outlets and Amazon. They are called Snappy, and are the best I have ever used. Set goes up to #16 wood screw. You can also purchase individual sises. They work great in a hand drill or press, and cut cleanly and fast.
> 
> Snappy Drill Bits (Made in the USA) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanks Dick, I check out the You Tube and the Amazon listing. I put the set listed on my wish list. 
Thanks Again:thank_you2:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

japa62 said:


> Yes Lee Valley's. We go to the shed to escape the chatter so a 'chatter free' countersink is the way to go. :lol:


Agree with you on both counts.

I only use these now.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks to all who suggested the Lee Valley countersinks. I too have been frustrated with the chatter I get from my countersink. I think the Lee Valley version is just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you won't regret it they are sweet...


----------

